# Tank cycling



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

what else do i have to do in oder for me tio be able to put my fishes in there safely...right now im letting it run with 2 filters...one aquatech 30-60 and a hopmemade powerhead filter with media and all that in it...and i put water conditioner...what else should i do to make it safe and clean for the new fishes?? and its been 2 days since i filled up the tank...replies would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

CB3xCB3 said:


> what else do i have to do in oder for me tio be able to put my fishes in there safely...right now im letting it run with 2 filters...one aquatech 30-60 and a hopmemade powerhead filter with media and all that in it...and i put water conditioner...what else should i do to make it safe and clean for the new fishes?? and its been 2 days since i filled up the tank...replies would be greatly appreciated


 ok, your at a good start, now you have to cycle the tank. to do this you ned a sorce of ammonia, either pure ammonia or fish poo.

heres an easy way to do it. toss in some goldfish, wait a month then test the water for ammonia,nitrite and nitrate. if you have ammonia or nitrite its not ready, you have to wait longer. once you get only nitrate, do a partial water change and add your fish.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wut kinda fish r u planning to get???


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

putting super reds in...


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

thanks for the advice nitro


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

What size tank dude ? If you're doing a 55 put no more than 5-6 goldfish in there. If you can get bio-spira add that. Any questions please feel free to pm me. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

You're doing the right thing by acclimating your tank to dealing with a heavy wasteload first, then adding your fish. I believe the #1 reason some people fail at keeping fish has to do with adding fish before the tank has cycled.

Here is a webpage with alot of information about the Nitrogen cycle. Ignore the annoying music playing on the webpage: THE NITROGEN CYLE


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you use the bio-spira make sure you have ammonia present so it will work

go with a bunch of gold fish then the ones that live can be dinner for your p's


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you can grab a handful of gravel from a friend or lfs, that will shorten the cycle significantley.


----------

